# Three Speed Schwinn Phantom?



## frankabr. (Aug 16, 2011)

Was there a three speed option?   I know Bendix made a 2 speed manual shifting hub during the period.   Are there original 3 speed Phantoms with Sturmey Archer hubs and s2 rims out there?   F.A.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 17, 2011)

I was told that in 1954, when the jaguar 3 speed came out. The dealers were ordering the back wheels extra to put them on Phantoms S-2 of course. Makes lots of sence.
 Mitch


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2011)

While this is certainly probable I don't believe the three speed was ever an option for the Phantom. v/r Shawn







mruiz said:


> I was told that in 1954, when the jaguar 3 speed came out. The dealers were ordering the back wheels extra to put them on Phantoms S-2 of course. Makes lots of sence.
> Mitch


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 19, 2011)

*1959 original equipment 3 speed Phantom.*

There was (is?) a guy on the Pacific Cycle Schwinn forum who had this all original 1959 green Phantom that he claims he got from the original owner who says he ordered the bike this way in 1959. His identity there, and I believe he is also on Bob Hufford's, and Ric Greene's Schwinn Bike Forum, too, is "midwestkrates". Here is an image I grabbed from the forum about 3 years ago, showing the Sturmy Archer three speed hub and cable setup. Here is living proof that at least one of these bikes still exists. (At least this one did as late as last year.)

At those times he posted pictures of this bike, he was trying to sell it.

Jim.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I believe this is the bike that was on Ebay some time back with an elaborate write-up. What makes this suspect to me is the forebrake which was certainly added. Although he may have picked it up from the dealer equipped like this I don't believe it left Chicago with these options. v/r Shawn


----------



## frankabr. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Does It Have To Have Come From Chicago To Be Original?*

Well, I made my Phantom 2 spd.   Manual Bendix hub and Shifter.   Definitely glad I did.  Works well and is correct for the period.   Definitely easier to use on the hills.   But what you really need with these old heavy bikes is a granny gear.   Too bad those new multispeed Shimano hubs aren't correct for the period. 

But getting back to what would satisfy someone seeking originality,  my question would be 'Does it have to have come from the factory in Chicago to be authentic?'

What if the LBS in 1958 or so put together a bike with a 3 spd Sturmey and s-2 rims?  What if they asked questions and did it with factory support?   What if they priced it based upon what the factory told them to?  Does that make it non-original?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

To me even if you had all the supporting documentation I still say not original BUT period correct. The bottom line is its your bike so make it the way you want. As long as you don't do anything that isn't reversible then it won't harm the value and you will have the bike you want. One of my green Phantoms has hubcaps on it which certainly aren't original or period correct but I like them. The same thing goes with teh guys who really pimp their bikes with crash bars, extra lighting, etc... I do this for fun! Jus my 2c v/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Aug 25, 2011)

Just had to laugh Fregman,I picked this Phantom MANY years ago and it was decked out in crashbars ,lights,etc


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 26, 2011)

*Dealers Made Them*

I've never seen any old literature that advertised a multi geared or multi speed Phantom but the dealer would make the bike any way you wanted.They are more than happy to charge for extras.

Pat


----------



## Harvie (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sturmey Archer in  a Phantom*

I got one that way and it even had a 7 inch crank arm installed by the Schwinn dealer.Trouble is the 3 spd is 33 lower and 33 higher not 2 lower.....

same for the newer inter7 Shimanos 3 lower 3 higher..... 

in order to get 2 lower with a SturmeyArcher you have to gear the bike with chain ring and sproket to be 33 percent  lower in high gear and it works well


----------

